# manzana



## Cassidy's Mom

Buonasera.

Quisiera saber si existe una palabra equivalente en italiano para "manzana". Me refiero a las cuatro cuadras que forman un cuadrado. 

Gracias.


----------



## Silvia10975

Hola Cassidy's Mom:
Vivo en un pueblo pequeño y aquí no hay "manzanas"  pero supongo que es el "isolato". ¡Espera por otras sugerencias!


----------



## Neuromante

Sí es eso.

Pero quisiera preguntas si fuera de España se usa en todas partes la palabra "Cuadra". No sé si aquí se ha perdido hasta pensar que es la forma argentina de llamar a las "manzanas" o si realmente no existe fuera del Cono Sur.


----------



## Melipillano

s10975 said:


> Hola Cassidy's Mom:
> Vivo en un pueblo pequeño y aquí no hay "manzanas"  pero supongo que es el "isolato". ¡Espera por otras sugerencias!


Tambien para mi es 'isolato'
Dar vuelta la manzana = girare l'isolato.



Neuromante said:


> Sí es eso.
> 
> Pero quisiera preguntas si fuera de España se usa en todas partes la palabra "Cuadra". No sé si aquí se ha perdido hasta pensar que es la forma argentina de llamar a las "manzanas" o si realmente no existe fuera del Cono Sur.


Una cuadra = de esquina a esquina.
Una manzana = cuatro cuadras en 'redondo'


----------



## Neuromante

No, sí eso ya lo sé.
Pero no sé si es una palabra perdida por aquí o de origen argentino. Tampoco sé si el uso está generalizado en toda América Latina o solo en el Cono Sur.

Detodos modos:
Conozco muchas manzanas de tres, cinco o más cuadras.La de mi casa, sin ir más lejos, tiene solo tres.


----------



## horusankh

Neuromante said:


> No, sí eso ya lo sé.
> Pero no sé si es una palabra perdida por aquí o de origen argentino. Tampoco sé si el uso está generalizado en toda América Latina o solo en el Cono Sur.
> 
> Detodos modos:
> Conozco muchas manzanas de tres, cinco o más cuadras.La de mi casa, sin ir más lejos, tiene solo tres.


Hola Neuromante:

Aquí en México, las definiciones de Melipillano siguen siendo válidas (y desde que me acuerdo lo son), aunque para "manzana" efectivamente, creo que es mejor la tuya, son todas las cuadras que circundan, no necesariamente 4 .

Para Casidy's Mom:

No conozco la palabra, pero la definición que da el De Mauro para "isolato" creo que concuerda: "edificio o complesso di edifici circondato su ogni lato da strade urbane".

Saludos.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Ciao.

Les agradezco a todos por los informes- usaré entonces la palabra _isolato,_ antes pensaba que un _isolato_ era solamente una_ cuadra_.

No sabía que _manzana_ era una palabra argentina, pero esto tiene sentido porque viví en Buenos Aires (donde hay muchas 'manzanas') y mi mamá es marplatense. 

Ciao e grazie di nuovo,

La mamá de Cassidy


----------



## Neuromante

No estoy seguro si es Argentina, cuidado. Por lo que veo se usa también en Mejico.

Quizás me despiste el que no haya leído u oído nada argentino donde usen la palabra manzana.


----------



## 0scar

Neuromante said:


> No, sí eso ya lo sé.
> 
> Detodos modos:
> Conozco muchas manzanas de tres, cinco o más cuadras.La de mi casa, sin ir más lejos, tiene solo tres.



Entonces tu manzana es un tria'ngulo, y una de 5 cuadras es un penta'gono, y una de 6 un hexa'gono...ciudad rara...


----------



## Melipillano

0scar said:


> Entonces tu manzana es un tria'ngulo, y una de 5 cuadras es un penta'gono, y una de 6 un hexa'gono...ciudad rara...


Abbiamo delle 'manzanas' di bizarre geometrie.


----------



## platoelio

Neuromante said:


> No estoy seguro si es Argentina, cuidado. Por lo que veo se usa también en Mejico.



Yo he vivido en España (exactamente en Valencia) y puedo deciros que he oído todo el mundo usar la palabra _manzana_, con exactamente el mismo sentido de la palabra italiana _isolato_. Pero no conocía la palabra _cuadra_. Se usa para indicar una finca o un grupo de fincas? El diccionario de WR (http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cuadra) da _manzana_ como explicación de _cuadra_. 

Ciao!


----------



## Neuromante

Es que en *España* nadie dirá cuadra, de hecho, todos piensan que es la forma argentina y mejicana para *manzana.*

Yo me enteré hace un par e años nada más.


----------



## horusankh

Hola Platoelio:

La manera como se utilizan "cuadra" y "manzana" en México es como Melipillano lo explicó un poco más arriba. Es decir "manzana" son las fincas o el terreno que hay entre todas las cuadras que circundan, y que por acá, por la traza generalmente ortogonal de las ciudades suelen ser cuatro, pero como Neuromante lo explicó, ese número puede variar; y "cuadra" son las fincas (o a veces la longitud de la acera) entre esquina y esquina (que en el caso que puse son cualquiera de las cuatro).

"*Vivo a cuadra y media*" -> Mi casa está cruzando la calle transversal, y a medio camino antes de llegar a la siguiente esquina.

"*El señor Pérez es muy rico: su casa mide media manzana*" -> El terreno de la casa de ese señor mide la mitad del terreno total comprendido entre las calles circundantes.

"*Ve y reparte la publicidad en toda la cuadra*" -> En todas las casas que están, por esta acera, entre una esquina y la siguiente.

"*Ve y reparte la publicidad en toda la manzana*" -> En todas las casas, sin bajarte de la acera, y hasta que llegues de nuevo a la primera donde repartiste.

Ciao.


----------



## 0scar

platoelio said:


> . Pero no conocía la palabra _cuadra_. Se usa para indicar una finca o un grupo de fincas? El diccionario de WR (http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cuadra) da _manzana_ como explicación de _cuadra_.
> 
> Ciao!


 
No, _cuadra _es una vieja unidad de medida y se asume que son más o menos 100 metros, que es el tamaño promedio de los lados de un cuadrado llamado _manzana._

Si en la ciudad alguien tiene que caminar, por ejemplo, 500 metros en linea recta, se dice que_ tiene que_ _hacer 5 cuadras._
Si alguien _da una vuelta a la manzana _para pasear al perro_, hace/camina 4 cuadras, _400 metros_. _

Las ciudades americanas fueron diseñadas así por ley del rey de España, con calles rectas y divididas en cuadrados de 100 metros de lado llamados _manzanas. _


*cuadra*
*10. *f._ Am._ Medida de longitud, variable según los países, y comprendida más o menos entre los 100 y 150 m.

*manzana*
*2. *f. Espacio urbano, edificado o destinado a la edificación, generalmente cuadrangular, delimitado por calles por todos sus lados.


DRAE


----------



## platoelio

Muchas gracias a todos para vuestras explicaciones!


----------



## Melipillano

Sono contento per avere proposto e scritto, a modo mio, prima di tutti, ciò che ha lasciato compiacciuto a platoelio.
Chiedo scusa per la mia pedanteria.


----------

